# Paint fumes?



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

I've just re-painted my room today and finished maybe 6 hours ago. Tilly, my rat, lives in a double FN (although she only uses half because of her tumours and age) and it's in my room, too. It was wayyyy too heavy to move downstairs so i put her in a Habitrail Ovo Loft cage for the day, which isn't a huge deal, because she just sits and sleeps during the day. But since it's night, and she'll want to be more active, I feel bad for keeping her in that tiny cage during the whole night. So would it be safe to bring her upstairs again? It doesn't smell too strongly in here, but you notice that "new paint smell". I'll have the window wide open and the overhead fan going so there'll be plenty or air circulation. I just don't want to do anything that could harm her. D:


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

In my personal opinion I wouldn't take her back into the room till it's completely aired out and you cannot smell it any longer. I just wouldn't risk it with their sensitive respiratory systems. 
Also another thing is does she have a cagemate?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would not do it for a few days til the smell is gone to be safe since they are so sensitive to smells.


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

Thank you! I left her in the tiny cage overnight and I think she was ok. We only have a little bit left too paint so I hope by the end of today, she can go back to her big cage.

@Hey-Fay, She did have a cagemate up until MArch 1st, when Ellie passed away. I don't want to get anymore rats right now, so I feel like if I get her a friend, I'll be sort of stuck in a cycle of getting another one when one's friend passes, ect. Even though rats are wonderful, their health problems are immense and I don't think I can deal with losing more right now.


----------

